# lunar motorhomes



## balabosun (Nov 7, 2008)

hi. went to have a look today at a lunar goldstar 620 2007 motorhome 
with a view to buying. now i have read that lunar are not producing
motorhomes and spare parts are not readily available. it has dampend my enthusiasum somewhat. any advice appreciated. thanks


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Lunar*

As far as I know Lunar never did produce them, ours is a lunar badged Homecar built 2005.as we have explained before.

Most of the parts are industry standard. I supppose it all depends on how handy you are and the all important price.

We remain delighted with ours

Mike & Ann


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, Most Lunar MH's were made by Home-car in Belgium, Home-car are no more so spares may be a problem we have a HC on a 57 plate and have found it impossible to even get a spare hab door key Lunar were no help so beware.
Lafree


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

As you say Lunar are no longer producing motorhomes, but they did make all the 'star' models at Preston Lancs in their caravan factory. 
Don't know for certain about the goldstar but the Telstar, fivestar, xstar and roadstar were produced there.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I had a NEW Lunar m/home . . . changed it to a secondhand Hymer-the Lunar build quality was nothing compaired to this (older) van


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

did I not read that some of the Lunar roadstars had problems with the side panels seperating some time ago, not that it matters now as they no longer produce motorhomes.Do they still make caravans.

cabby


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Lunar*

Thats why our Champ 621 has an H in front as it was built bu Homecar! Those others were obviously not.

Mike


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*lunar/homecar*

Lunar and Homecar are put together with standard parts. Its only really manufacturer specific parts that can be a problem. These include body mouldings but they can be remoulded.

re the comment about door locks/keys, these come from a very small number of suppliers and it is possible to put in new barrels and get new keys. The dealers aren't always interested so call an independent engineer.


----------

